# 1993 Nishiki Alien



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

More pictures........Cunningham designed e-stay Alien.



















More details @ https://firstflightbikes.com/1993_Nishiki_Alien.htm


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

did that frame come from up in my corner of the country? one just like that was on Ebay a feww months ago. I almost pulled the trigger, it was complete less wheels if I remember right.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

FirstFlight4bikes.


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

stan4bikes said:


> did that frame come from up in my corner of the country?


From the looks of the saddle I'm guessing NYC


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*what about that stem?*

Could have very well been Boise.


----------



## Miggy Mann (Mar 31, 2018)

I got this beauty from Jeff and even then I thought it was quite pricey but I don't regret buying it. She is purple red and black now.


----------



## Miggy Mann (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Miggy Mann (Mar 31, 2018)

Took Nikki for a ride today and it was sweeter than I remember, will end up replacing these cheap cranks for sure... Was not getting enough juice out of each peddle, This old man doesn't like to work that hard, is there anyone that refurbushes worn crank gears?
I still have all the original parts.







































































Sorry if it appears that I'm showing off, I feel like I'm in love and I want the world to know it lol


----------



## Miggy Mann (Mar 31, 2018)

Found another alien but this one was made by Raleigh. Hopefully I can afford it.


----------



## Miggy Mann (Mar 31, 2018)

Got lucky and got the Raleigh but I haven't been able to get any information on it... The serial number is a bit odd as it's not like you're usual Raleigh serial number. The bike is either an 87 or 89 but by 89 alien and Ariel's were both under the nishiki name or at least that's about all the information I been able to gather. If there are any Raleigh specialist here I would love to hear your thoughts on this bike. I got all the gears working again. The rear axle was slightly bent and I will replace it, there were a few tiny parts that also needed replacement but it rides better than the nishiki, chances are I'll keep this one and I'll be able to let go the purple one even thought it's more like the one I used to have back in the day.
Not sure why there isn't a whole lot of info on these aliens but the internet is just full of pictures. I loved the one I had as it opened the enentire city to me... Before my nishiki? My world was tiny. It was a wonderful experience that I will hold on to till my last breath
I may not be the hard core cyclist, but I loved the years of fun I got out of my bikes... Forgive me for just like knowing something about the bikes I've owned in case I'm ever asked.

Soo far every pro and specialist I've reached out too has come up empty.
The serial number makes me think there should be a few hundred of these around as they are cro mo and not the aluminum tubing frames. 

Thanks in advance to anyone who can shed a little light on this Raleigh.


----------



## Miggy Mann (Mar 31, 2018)

SN W89117777


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Verrry interesting. I know Nishiki partnered with other manufacturers on their bikes, I have a Nishiki designed by Norco. Maybe this is one of those things.
Retrobike might be able to help you, they're a vintage MTB site with a deep supply of British information. 





Forum list


Retro, Vintage & Classic Mountain & Road Bikes




www.retrobike.co.uk


----------



## Miggy Mann (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks, I'll be sure to check them out, yeah I know of the different makers that used the RC design and Raleigh being the place where RC worked at the time made me wonder if this was one of the early models before the Ariel name or any of the other makers. Any information would be better than none at all.
Thanks again.

Miggy Mann

Here is the url for the ad.









Rare Raleigh Alien Mountain Bike Design by Cunningham | eBay


<p>Raleigh Alien Mountain Bike Design by Cunningham. Circa 1989. Cool Ducati style frame. I’m familiar with the Nishiki Alien but can’t find a single Raleigh on line. Frame measures 20”. 26” wheels. Great components. Light strong and fast. Shipped with UPS.</p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## Lagrange1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Miggy Mann said:


> Got lucky and got the Raleigh but I haven't been able to get any information on it... The serial number is a bit odd as it's not like you're usual Raleigh serial number. The bike is either an 87 or 89 but by 89 alien and Ariel's were both under the nishiki name or at least that's about all the information I been able to gather. If there are any Raleigh specialist here I would love to hear your thoughts on this bike. I got all the gears working again. The rear axle was slightly bent and I will replace it, there were a few tiny parts that also needed replacement but it rides better than the nishiki, chances are I'll keep this one and I'll be able to let go the purple one even thought it's more like the one I used to have back in the day.
> Not sure why there isn't a whole lot of info on these aliens but the internet is just full of pictures. I loved the one I had as it opened the enentire city to me... Before my nishiki? My world was tiny. It was a wonderful experience that I will hold on to till my last breath
> I may not be the hard core cyclist, but I loved the years of fun I got out of my bikes... Forgive me for just like knowing something about the bikes I've owned in case I'm ever asked.
> 
> ...


Dear Miggy Mann,
That's very very interesting,I am very surprised.
I own 9 Nishiki Mtb (had 10, just sold one), several of them as Aliens, I am reading about Nishiki since 1989, but I never, ever, saw a picture of a Raleigh Alien.
Well, in fact, I know that circa 1993 a company based in Seatle purchased Nishiki after it had financial problem (Actually, in that year I've been to that company talking to an engineer about the 1990 aluminum frame failures.). So it is possible that, by that time, they had used some of the frames to build the Alien under Raleigh USA name. Please note that it is quoted "Cunningham Design" on the tubing, which is correct for that elevated frame.
On the other hand, the components in your bike are circa 1989/1990 (I have two1990 Nishiki's with the same canti brakes).
So, very interesting that your story, please post back more info about it, thank you.


----------



## Miggy Mann (Mar 31, 2018)

The information I got was that the worsop workshop closed and they moved to Nottingham but continues the worsop serial numbers on all Nottingham bikes. When derby international aquired nishiki in 89 they made the Richard Cunningham design on other brands other than nishiki, there might even be a univega alien out there as derby owned several bike makers.
Mines is an 89. They are extremely rare in the states but can be found in the UK in larger numbers.
I have seen 3 Raleigh Alien bikes in my 50+ years of life, first one was in California in 2003, second was the one I purchased and the 3rd sold a week before I found the ad on a Hungary site.
I would have purchased that one as well but the timing was a bit off.































These last 3 pictures compare my bike to the one that sold in Hungary.


----------



## Miggy Mann (Mar 31, 2018)

More info


----------



## Lagrange1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Miggy Mann said:


> More info


Hi Miggy Mann,
Thank you very much for all this amazing additional info about the Raleigh Alien !
Very interesting indeed !
It seems to me that Raleigh took some of the 1989/1990 Alien frames to the UK to also built and sell a few Aliens over there at that time.


----------



## Miggy Mann (Mar 31, 2018)

Indeed, it all happened once Derby International aquired nishiki as they owned Raleigh and Univega at the time, just didn't expect to find as much info as I did from a Japanese site.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Never knew about the Raleigh Aliens. I worked in a bike shop that carried Nishiki when Derby owned the brand. Own two 92 aluminum aliens and a cromoly ariel frame in great condition waiting to be rebuilt.


----------



## Miggy Mann (Mar 31, 2018)

It was quite a surprise to me the first time I saw one and when I saw the one for sale I payed asking price where I normally like to haggle.
89 Raleigh Alien video
It just sits on my wall as I have others I can ride, it's to rare in the states to take a chance with it. They were only sold in the UK.
If I see another chances are I'll try to buy that one as well but I'll haggle a bit on a second 
They are out there.


----------

